# The Pirate Corner



## Prospero (22 Dec 2016)

Hi everyone,


----------



## Martin in Holland (23 Dec 2016)

Loving it


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Dec 2016)

Hi P, Really cool rock scape


----------



## Prospero (23 Dec 2016)

Thanks all,


 

... 5 day


----------



## alto (23 Dec 2016)

Not quite as artistic as the black & white photo (send that tank to me immediately please)

but

I'll still accept delivery of that tank 

Care to list details?
example Luis Cardosa Through The Forest


----------



## Prospero (23 Dec 2016)

Details? Let me think  ...

OK,

Tank is controlled by APEX Neptune, almost  and the Pacific Sun - Kore 5TH DropDose (ATO+AWC)

Setup Date: 17.12.2016

Tank: 135x60x45 OptiWhite

Lights: Maxspect Razor R420r 300W 8000k

Filtration: SUMP 85x46x40 (sponge PPI 30, 2x9L Sera Siporax 25 and spondge PPI 10)

Return pump JEBAO DCP 5000

Heater : Fluval E300 ADVANCED ELECTRONIC

Other: Chihiros  Doctor II Plants Super , CO2 4kg

Substrate: ICHIBAN Dark Soil normal + powder + AquaBase Ferka, ADA La Plata Sand

Hardscape: Ancient Stone, kg? Unknown 

Fertilization: CAL Aqua Labs

Plants:

Hemianthus callitrichoides ‚Cuba’
Utricularia graminifolia
Anubias nana Pangolino

Tap water 25%, RO/DI 75%

Test:

kH 4
gH 8
pH 6,60
CO2 30mg/l


----------



## Prospero (25 Dec 2016)

8 day

kH 4
gH 8
pH 6.64
~CO2 30mg/l
NO3 - 20 
PO4 - 0,20 (Hanna)


----------



## kko228 (25 Dec 2016)

AMAZING! 

I'm looking for advice for an  iwagumi, but i'm having trouble on how to start. Would you suggest a dry start and flood or plant over as much ground as you can in the filled tank and just hope for the best?


----------



## GotCrabs (26 Dec 2016)

kko228 said:


> AMAZING!
> 
> I'm looking for advice for an  iwagumi, but i'm having trouble on how to start. Would you suggest a dry start and flood or plant over as much ground as you can in the filled tank and just hope for the best?



Hi, welcome to UKAPS, Australian here, one thing I can tell you is with an Iwagumi and Dry Start Method (DSM) is that you need patience, lots of patience, I tried a Iwagumi 12 months or so ago and didn't have the patience for it, have some what more now, but still not prepared to venture down the Iwagumi path or DSM either, one day I will.


----------



## Prospero (26 Dec 2016)

My very old tank  - my first Iwagumi (2010)



(2012)

and another one.



 



 

and my reefscaping  (2013)


DSM? No way! Waste of time!


----------



## Prospero (7 Jan 2017)

...out of the corner of one's eye


----------



## Prospero (20 Jan 2017)

A month later...in 4K


----------



## Tim Harrison (20 Jan 2017)

Looking good, the HC is spreading nicely.


----------



## Prospero (21 Jan 2017)




----------



## Prospero (22 Jan 2017)




----------



## limz_777 (24 Jan 2017)

nice , you must have been watching black sails ?


----------



## Prospero (1 May 2017)




----------



## Iain mlaren (2 May 2017)

Hi prospero. I was wanting to get these galaxy rasboras in my tank but i have a concern about the amount of flow in my tank. Ive read these fish sit around a lot of the time so might not apprieciate the higher flow? Any advice would be appreciated. Great scape btw. Great details. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Million (6 May 2017)

well I for one am very disappointed - with the thread title I expected to see a small tank with neon pink gravel, a badly painted resin shipwreck, a treasure chest spurting bubbles, and a very sad goldfish


----------

